# 5 x 5 help



## Billym135 (Mar 20, 2009)

i bought a 5 x 5 (storebought) and was wondering if someone could give my the most simple beginners method possible in a well explained form. i can solve a 3x3 and i want to conquer the 5 x 5.

sorry if this is in the wrong place. i am new and i dont know my way around the site


----------



## bundat (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.bigcubes.com/5x5x5/5x5x5.html

Just basically solve the centers, connect the edges, which would "reduce" the 5x5 to somewhat like a 3x3, then solve it like a 3x3 (except for some parity issues). You could try it yourself just following those instructions before looking for a real explained guide, it's quite fun the first few times.


----------



## whauk (Mar 20, 2009)

you do not need a solution. you can try to do it on yourself


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless you come across parity errors you can solve it intuitively, that's what I did the first two times. Also this youtube channel has some very good instructional video's on the 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and even the 6x6. The guy is a great teacher and gives you the algorithms you need to solve parity errors.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 21, 2009)

bundat said:


> http://www.bigcubes.com/5x5x5/5x5x5.html
> 
> Just basically solve the centers, connect the edges, which would "reduce" the 5x5 to somewhat like a 3x3, then solve it like a 3x3 (except for some parity issues). You could try it yourself just following those instructions before looking for a real explained guide, it's quite fun the first few times.



Actually, for any odd cube, parity is solved during the reduction phase.


----------

